# Some nice bucks at Cades Cove



## Skipper (Oct 29, 2004)

These were taken late at dusk in Cades Cove.  I wish they were a little better quality, but not much I could do with the clouds and the low light.

















Skipper


----------



## Trizey (Oct 29, 2004)

Wow, those are nice bucks!

Great pictures Skipper, keep'em coming!


----------



## LOBO (Oct 29, 2004)

Garider And I Took A Cycle Trip To Cades Cove .. Took This On At About 15 To 20 Feet Lets See If I Can Process Photo


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Oct 29, 2004)

Them are some strong looking deer. Its amazing what they can grow if let go to maturity.


----------



## Mac (Oct 29, 2004)

*Great deer*

That place is sure worth the trip.


----------



## QuackAddict (Oct 29, 2004)

What and where is Cade's Cove?


----------



## Skipper (Oct 29, 2004)

Cades cove is on the "Peaceful Side" of the Smokies near Townsend Tennessee.  It's an 11 mile 1 way looping road that circles and old mountain farming community.  Problem is, too many people have found it and it's not so peaceful anymore.

Skipper


----------



## Scouter (Oct 29, 2004)

Great Pictures !   Where they shot in the morning or afternoon. 

I must agree, it is a great place to go and visit.


----------



## Chuck C (Oct 29, 2004)

I think the road is closed to auto's on Monday.
That's the time to visit if you can walk.
We always take our bicycles.


----------



## Skipper (Oct 29, 2004)

They were shot in the evening.  A front was rolling in and it got dark early.

I'd like to go up there and camp sometime taking bicycles.  I'd have to buy bicycles first though.  My wife bought one for us to exersise on but it's just about as uncomfortable as I've ever been on.  The seat is to narrow and just feels like at the next bump it's going to impale itself in my backside.  

I'd say it would be fun and a whole lot less people.  When you are trying to take pictures of wildlife, people get too much in the way.

Skipper


----------



## Handgunner (Oct 29, 2004)

Skip, beautiful pictures.  I'm not wanting to sound critical, but your copyright being so big takes away from them in my opinion.  Try one with a smaller logo, say bottom right or something and see if it achieves the same purpose.

Everytime I look at your pictures my eye's aren't drawn to what the subject is, but the big "SKIP WALDEN - SKIP'S OUTDOORS".

They're your pictures, do as you wish... Just offering some insight from someone elses POV.


----------



## Skipper (Oct 29, 2004)

I wish I didn't have to do that, but I had one stolen a few months ago, and have had to resort to using some sort of protection on them.  The thing is, I wouldn't have minded so much if they had credited it properly, but they didn't have the decency to do that.  I grew up in a town that we never locked the doors on the house or the car, unfortunately that's not todays world, and locks and in this case, copyrights are a necessary evil.

Skipper


----------

